# Il futuro di Cavani



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Aggiornamento 
Cavani, il PSG avrebbe offerto 9 milioni a stagione e sarebbe disposto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di 70 milioni.

Sportmediaset

Secondo il quotidiano iberico Sport, il Real Madrid avrebbe deciso di prendere Edinson Cavani e la trattativa, sempre secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, sarebbe già nelle fasi finali. Il Real avrebbe offerto 50 milioni e l'agente di Cavani avrebbe già avuto più volte contatti con gli spagnoli.

Aggiornamento 20 aprile 
Il Manchester City vuole Cavani e sarebbe disposto a pagare un ingaggio da 255 mila sterline a settimana, cioè 13,3 milioni.

Sportmediaset


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2013)

bel colpo del real.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo proprio De Laurentis lo venderà per 60-70 ed il Real non ha una certa somma devono vendere ronaldo per prendere cavani. In Spangna soldi non c'è ne sono più


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio De Laurentis lo venderà per 60-70 ed il Real non ha una certa somma devono vendere ronaldo per prendere cavani. In Spangna soldi non c'è ne sono più



Secondo me proprio dalla cessione di Ronaldo contano di recuperare i fondi necessari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

ma Perez non voleva Falcao?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Beh non vedo tutta questa necessità del Real di prendere Cavani.E' la squadra messa meglio offensivamente nel mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Lo spero per lui. Secondo me il Real è la squadra più adatta per Cavani, forse il Bayern di Guardiola ma l'Inghilterra gliela sconsiglio, a parte il Manchester United che però è già coperto con Rooney e Van Persie.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset il Real avrebbe fatto unanuova offerta per Cavani ovvero 56 milioni più bonus.


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Da non sottovalutare che Perez sarà in "campagna elettorale", proprio come nel 2009. A inizio giugno si elegge il nuovo Presidente del Real.


----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset il Real avrebbe fatto unanuova offerta per Cavani ovvero 56 milioni più bonus.



Pazzi! E continueranno a non vincere un tubo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Sportmediaset rivela che secondo 'Sport.es' il Real Madrid avrebbe già chiuso la trattativa con Cavani.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Cavani è un grandissimo calciatore,ma non credo che al real serva qualcosa davanti.Poi boh,facciano quel che vogliano.


----------



## runner (15 Aprile 2013)

Cavani al Real e Benzemà al PSG?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Cavani al Real e Benzemà al PSG?



O higuaìn?
Quest'ultimo boh penso anche in direzione juve


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Cavani farebbe bene ovunque, ha un'applicazione ed una voglia di arrivare dei grandi campioni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2013)

con ronaldo formerebbe una coppia d'attacco pazzesca


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

Sono d'accordo il Real non ha bisogno di attaccanti già ci sono karim e gonzalo, io lo vedrei bene in premier.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Prendiamolo noi; in cambio diamo Balotelli + cash.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo noi; in cambio diamo Balotelli + cash.



Mai nella vita,Balo può diventare molto più forte di Cavani.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail il City avrebbe offerto all'attaccante uruguayano un contratto di 15.5 mln di euro netti all'anno*,cifra monstre,che renderebbe l'Indio Cavani,il calciatore più pagato della Premier.Da battere la resistenza del presidente De Laurentis(restio ad accettare qualsiasi cifra inferiore alla clausola di 63 mln) e la concorrenza del Real Madrid,squadra dei sogni dell'attaccante azzurro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Il Manchester City vuole Cavani e sarebbe disposto a pagare un ingaggio da 255 mila sterline a settimana, cioè 13,3 milioni.

Sportmediaset


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti ho anticipato di un nano secondo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti ho anticipato di un nano secondo



......solo perché ho fatto un sintesi maggiore


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Secondo la stampa inglese, il *City* è disposto a ricoprire di oro *Cavani*: si parla di un contratto da *15 milioni di euro a stagione* che farebbe diventare l'attaccante il giocatore più pagato della Premier League.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

sono costretti a offrirgli tutti questi soldi sennò finirà al Real


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Cavani, il PSG avrebbe offerto 9 milioni a stagione e sarebbe disposto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di 70 milioni.

Sportmediaset


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Secondo i francesi di RMC Sport, Cavani avrebbe accettato dal PSG un contratto di quattro anni a 8,5 milioni di euro a stagione con l'opzione per un'ulteriore annata.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Non lo vuole proprio nessuno Cavani eh??


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Che pagliaccio se và al PSG.


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Se va al PSG è proprio un fesso. Sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione del Dio Denaro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me aspetta il Real se non si fa avanti secondo me potrebbe andare al psg.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Io non credo voglia buttarsi via al PSG, lui va via da Napoli prima di tutto per vincere qualcosa e si capisce chiaramente dalle sue interviste. Non a caso spinge per il Madrid piuttosto di un City. Io però dico, occhio al Bayern.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

*Leonardo ha dichiarato che Cavani non è un obiettivo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2013)

*Il Manchester City è diposto ad offrire 40 milioni + Dzeko per arrivare a Cavani.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

*De Laurentiis:" Ho detto a Bigon :vai al City e vedi un attimo di negoziare Dzeko e cosa sono disposti a fare per Cavani. Qui tutti parlano, ma quando si entra negli aspetti economici tutti prendono tempo".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

city chelsea o real,mi sembra ovvio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Maggio 2013)

Mi faccia capire il signor De Laurentiis perché un giocatore come Dzeko, che prende* 8.5 milioni* a stagione, voglia andare al Napoli a dimezzarsi lo stipendio


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

secondo me è tutto in alto mare....

alla fine potrebbe andare al City ma sulla contropartita anche io ho dei dubbi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Resta a Napoli.


----------

